# Which bloodline is best?



## mjbgsd

Some time next year I'm looking to get another dog since Cody can no longer be in Schutzhund due to severe artheritis and I want a competative dog that I can take all the way to schH3. Isa loves schH and is doing good but she just doesn't have enough drive for the sport and she gets tired after an hour of doing stuff. I want a dog that is willing to do stuff with me all day or most of the day and have a "turn off" button when relaxing at home. My question is, which bloodline is best for schH? I like the look of the DDR lines but I read somewhere that they are low on drives. Is that true?


----------



## JKlatsky

There was this thread not too long ago that had some good information...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post713239

I have West German Working, He is my very first dog and is pretty mellow, but his Dad was the same way. Look at the parents and find dogs that you like. I have heard that a harder male is best for beginner because you are less likely to make a mistake that will shut the dog down, that is what I have and I will say that some days I feel like he trains himself. He has been super easy to train, don't know if this is always the case. 

I will say, don't cheat yourself in the drive department because you're overly concerned about livability, initially that's what my crate is for. A dog without drive is frustrating and more difficult to train. Good drive makes it much more fun. Most importantly I would look for a litter that has good temperament. Part of what I like most in my dog is his good nature and that he's so environmentally stable. This also makes training easier because I never had to worry about him being afraid of the helper, the stick, the gunshots, anything. He is always eager and happy to get to the field and play!


----------



## lhczth

You must belong to a SchH club? I would look at the dogs in your club. That will be a great way to learn about what you want and what you don't want. Look at, not only, how they perform on the field, but also how they are off the field. Anyhow, find out how these dogs are bred whether you like the dogs or not. If there are a couple of dogs in the club that you really really like, find out where they got them. This is how I ended up with my first schutzhund, Treue. Meanwhile you will probably start seeing a pattern where the dogs you like are from certain lines and the dogs you don't like are from other lines. 

I personally have west German working lines though Nike's mother was from the Netherlands and my C litter's sire lines goes back through DDR lines (to Bernd Lierberg). I like many of the Czech dogs and only a few of the "pure" DDR dogs.


----------



## BlackGSD

Empty your PM box. I tried to send you a PM but you are "over the limit"!


----------



## BlackGSD

Nevermind, I sent you an Email.


----------



## mjbgsd

I am in a schH club and have been since 2003 but the problem is, is that there are only 3 shepherds in my group and the rest is rotties and dobies. My dog Isa which is German Showline, Zeke who is a working line but I don't what type he is, and then Rex who is from Kraftwerk but his dog is kind of "out there" and doesn't pay attention to his handler. 
I'm not new to the sport, that is why I want a serious dog that is willing to work with me all day. Isa gets to tired easily and Cody has severe artheritis so all he can do now is lay around and do easy sports like Rally. I don't have any other GSD bloodlines around me to compare to so I can't really say I like a line or not but I do like the DDR look. 
Thank you for the replies








(I sent an email back blackGSD)


----------



## lhczth

I would look at west German working lines. Lines from Belgium or the Netherlands. Or crosses of these with the right Czech dogs. Then you have Asko Lutter who carries some DDR blood, Grischa Schwarzen Milan who is partly DDR (both go back through Pascha Glockeneck) and Lord through his son Manto Kahlenbach and a few of his daughters.


----------



## Ocean

mjbgsd , Talk that DDR lines are too low on drives for schutzhund is pure ignoramus talk and a gross generalization. There are GSDs too low on drives for schH from any of the GSD lines. There are a ton of DDR dogs out there w/SchH 3s (mainly in Germany or imported from there). Look at the individual pup and its parents, not the lines per se. Btw, a showline female just won the PNW schuzthund regionals.


----------



## SunCzarina

I'm curious where that DDR lines comment come from. It's not necessarily the group, it's the specific dogs and its parents. A lazy dog can come from any litter, as can a working star.

We visited our pup's sire a few weeks ago. He's from some DDR greats (Artus, Lord, Held blah blah). We spent about 45 minutes outside with him, he's on the ball, the dumbell, showing off his tricks, non stop, throw the ball, throw it NOW!

We went inside, he settled right down. Now this is with 4 strangers in his house, 3 of whom are small children. He was delightful in the house, didn't knock over my kids, run around or get in the way. He was gentle with my kids, curious about what they were doing but not obtrusive - and he doesn't live with children or have much contact with them.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: Ocean Btw, a showline female just won the PNW schuzthund regionals.


That is true. She had the highest over all score and was high Tracking with a 99. But did you SEE the protection performance.







She only got an 85 and a rating of "sufficient".(sp) And an 85 in obedience.


----------



## mjbgsd

Thank you guys for responding.


----------



## Ocean

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Ocean Btw, a showline female just won the PNW schuzthund regionals.
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. She had the highest over all score and was high Tracking with a 99. But did you SEE the protection performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She only got an 85 and a rating of "sufficient".(sp) And an 85 in obedience.
Click to expand...

I'm sure we'll be happy to see a video of your dog winning the next regionals. thanks.


----------

